# Going for fawn tricolors



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a litter of 11 day old babies with their eyes just opening. the parents are fawn splashed/tri. I'm hoping that these guys will show some splashed/tri markings when they get older. The parents are Roselle and Sarge.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Like a handful of morning sunlight, and bright clouds. Pretty.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I'm am sooooo jealous!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What pretty colours! Very attractive indeed


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

holy moly I'm in love. they are beautiful!!! these are in my opinion the most beautiful baby mice I've ever seen. congrats!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much! I just love fawn (they really should be called orange, shouldn't they?) and I am so eager to recreate the fawn and red tricolors I lost in the mousery accident two years ago.

Here are some new pix of these little rascals. They are starting to climb my arm if I leave it still for a half second, and if I have long sleeves on, they are just off onto my shoulders and in my hair...it's funny to see them try to climb when my arm is bare. The colors on these babies are just starting to darken; it's so exciting to think of having my fawn and red tricolors back!

I need more pix, I seem to have left a few of them out of the photoshoot.

I can see different shades of fawn starting to show on this one; on the head and at the edges of the splodge on the back!


Yupper, time to separate into boys tank and girls tank...*doh!*


The one on the left has some different shades starting to show! The one on the right has a nice thick tail; I like that.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

mhmm, I think fawn is my new favourite colour! Especially your fawn mice. It's like a new colour of fawn. especially in Trinket and Tracker's litter. Just gorgeous.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The US clubs have a newish standard for these overheated so bright the color practically bleeds fawns; they call it orange. I'm trying to breed for darker orange in order to establish a new standard for a red eyed red that isn't rust colored like the current black eyed red, which I'm not fond of at all.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have quite a few fawn splashed/tri to.Despite the genetic make up being different to yours in the USA the visual appearance is the same.I hope you achieve your goal,the previous line were wonderful especially those odd eyed ones.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd love to see some pix of your fawn/splashed tris, Sarah.

I'm going two different ways with this concept, thinking that Roland may have been right about my really good fawn tris being Avy that were bred not to show the dark stripes/markings. I'm doing to with regular recessive (ee) fawn and with brindles. You';d think the dilution would leave the dark parts showing, but it doesn't seem to work like that. I;'m not completely sure, but I love investigative breeding.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll post some.My camera card is full so I haven't any of the current generation but I'll update the pictures every now and then as I share your interest.Mine are way behind yours as I started with selfs and splashed and I've had issues with weak litters.I like them ,they are just for pleasure and enjoy seeing the generations improve.


----------

